# Pier fishing on a budget?



## Breeze

I would like to start doing some pier fishing, but for right now I am on a fairly tight budget. What would be the basic required gear for starting out pier fishing? I need everything, from rod and reel to hooks and such. I suppose I would definately need a pier net as well...... any recommendations on what someone just starting out down here should get on a budget? Also, what baits should be used... any ideas or help would be greatly appreciated. Are the Walmart rods good rods to use? What size rod would be a good all around rod?

So many questions..... Thanks in advance

In the future I do plan on getting better quality gear, but with us just starting out down here with our shop, the entertainment budget is a bit small... LOL Once we get established then better gear and possibly a boat is in the future..


----------



## Austin

I wrote a guide and it is posted at the top of this section. You can view it HERE

You can find the equipment to get the job done at the prices you are looking for. May take some shopping around, or finding a used rod or two though. Hope this helps.


----------



## MathGeek

Breeze said:


> I would like to start doing some pier fishing, but for right now I am on a fairly tight budget. What would be the basic required gear for starting out pier fishing? I need everything, from rod and reel to hooks and such. I suppose I would definately need a pier net as well...... any recommendations on what someone just starting out down here should get on a budget? Also, what baits should be used... any ideas or help would be greatly appreciated. Are the Walmart rods good rods to use? What size rod would be a good all around rod?
> 
> So many questions..... Thanks in advance
> 
> In the future I do plan on getting better quality gear, but with us just starting out down here with our shop, the entertainment budget is a bit small... LOL Once we get established then better gear and possibly a boat is in the future..


If I had one rod for pier fishing on a budget, I'd get an 8 ft ugly stick medium heavy spinning rod, the Catfish model is reasonably priced and about right. I'd add a Shakespeare Platinum Spinning reel, a size 50 if you're targeting kings or cobia, otherwise smaller. Opinions vary on line, but I'd go with 30 lb power pro even on a smaller size reel, you never know if you'll be fighting a big redfish or drum or if a cobia will pick up your crab or hardhead. 

I like egg sinkers, usually a few 1/2 and 1 oz will do. Some size 1 or 2 hooks to hold live shrimp, some 5/0 to 7/0 for crab, some 1/0 for cut mullet or dead shrimp. Some big treble hooks and steel leaders for kings if you want to go after them. I spend money on fluorocarbon leader material, because I've seen it make a big difference. On a budget, you might get one 100 yard spool of regular 20-40 lb fluorocarbon fishing line which will be nearly invisible to the fish and work nearly as well as dedicated leader material for the less toothy species. 

Don't worry about the pier regulars who might sneer at your multi-purpose rod. By the time you're ready to upgrade, you'll have a good idea what you need, and the rig I've descibed will be good enough for everything from sheephead to pompano to kings in the meantime.


----------



## Breeze

Austin said:


> I wrote a guide and it is posted at the top of this section. You can view it HERE
> 
> You can find the equipment to get the job done at the prices you are looking for. May take some shopping around, or finding a used rod or two though. Hope this helps.


I did read that, and it is very informative. Lot of good info there.. just looking for ideas for a simple basic set up for now. I will probably use alot of your info as well once I make up my mind on what set up to get started with.


----------



## Breeze

MathGeek said:


> If I had one rod for pier fishing on a budget, I'd get an 8 ft ugly stick medium heavy spinning rod, the Catfish model is reasonably priced and about right. I'd add a Shakespeare Platinum Spinning reel, a size 50 if you're targeting kings or cobia, otherwise smaller. Opinions vary on line, but I'd go with 30 lb power pro even on a smaller size reel, you never know if you'll be fighting a big redfish or drum or if a cobia will pick up your crab or hardhead.
> 
> I like egg sinkers, usually a few 1/2 and 1 oz will do. Some size 1 or 2 hooks to hold live shrimp, some 5/0 to 7/0 for crab, some 1/0 for cut mullet or dead shrimp. Some big treble hooks and steel leaders for kings if you want to go after them. I spend money on fluorocarbon leader material, because I've seen it make a big difference. On a budget, you might get one 100 yard spool of regular 20-40 lb fluorocarbon fishing line which will be nearly invisible to the fish and work nearly as well as dedicated leader material for the less toothy species.
> 
> Don't worry about the pier regulars who might sneer at your multi-purpose rod. By the time you're ready to upgrade, you'll have a good idea what you need, and the rig I've descibed will be good enough for everything from sheephead to pompano to kings in the meantime.


Good info there, thats for sure. I am going to go down to one of the piers and see what some of they are using down there, but I am sure most of them are pretty well outfitted for most anything. I dont care if they sneer at me for my cheap set up, I just want to catch some fish... LOL Looking at the pictures on here of the fish they are catching on the piers has really gotten me back into the fishing mood... I just have to get a basic set up to catch what is here. Its a bit different from what we would use back up north on the rivers.....


----------



## Feel The Need

Doug give me a call and let me see if I can hook you up with a starter package. NO charge, got more crap than I will ever use. Rick
850-232-3460


----------



## Breeze

Feel The Need said:


> Doug give me a call and let me see if I can hook you up with a starter package. NO charge, got more crap than I will ever use. Rick
> 850-232-3460


Cool! I will give ya a call shortly

Thanks!


----------



## Longbow14

hey if you live near the airport rd area the sports authority has a whole bunch of terminal gear and tackle half off. it's a great way to stock up on hooks (live bait/ high low rig hooks, or 1/0s for bait) sinkers, leaders, and a few swimming plugs and spoons for when fish are on the surface. and yes making friends with other fisherman is a great way to get extra gear and tips (a 6pack works well too)


----------



## Illinijeff

I wouldn't worry about a net. Most guys out there will help you.


----------



## Texas9

If you're targeting kings, DO NOT put braid on your reel. That is all.


----------



## MathGeek

Texas9 said:


> If you're targeting kings, DO NOT put braid on your reel. That is all.


I think a case can be made that mono is a better choice on a rig dedicated to kings, but a combination of a long fluorocarbon shock leader (with steel at the end), and a light drag setting can work well enough to put kings on the deck on a multi-purpose pier rig.


----------



## TomH

good info


----------



## Texas9

MathGeek said:


> I think a case can be made that mono is a better choice on a rig dedicated to kings, but a combination of a long fluorocarbon shock leader (with steel at the end), and a light drag setting can work well enough to put kings on the deck on a multi-purpose pier rig.


I disagree. The bad thing about braid is the fact that if you get tangled with anyone else, they are immediately cut off. Also if you're not careful a king can cut your finger off with braid. Lastly braid doesn't drift at the same speed as mono, so if you're fishing braid drifting with every one around you, you will inevitably get tangled. 

I don't dislike braid, I have it on my cobia/tarpon rod. There is just no place for braid when mackerel fishing unless you are using an artificial and retrieving quickly. If you want to drift live or dead bait, go with mono. 15 pound is what I prefer.


----------



## Breeze

Thanks to Rick ( Feel the Need ), I am now set up with a pretty good basic set up.. actually a little more then just a basic set up, in my opinion... Thanks again Rick!! It was great to meet ya! Hopefully I can put this stuff to use real soon and post some pics


----------



## Feel The Need

No problem I look forward to seeing you post pics of the Big One. LOL
And I forgot to get you some fresh line for the reel. I will bring it to work with me and we can get together on the west side.


----------

